# What is in your Grooming Tote/Box?



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I use an old supplement bucket
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mnevans (Apr 13, 2014)

womack29 said:


> I use an old supplement bucket
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


what do you have in your bucket? what supplies?


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a clear Rubbermaid locking lid (smallish and rectangular) bin that I keep my grooming tools in.

I have one of each - broom bristle brush, stiff brush, smooth brush, round rubber curry, metal curry, metal shedding, hoof pick and two combs, and three hair brushes. I have a metal pin brush I had used on my English Springer Spaniels' feathering. I love it for the tail and mane - it is very gentle. I also have a volcano brick.

I keep my sweat squeegee and a round curry with longer soft bristles in a bucket used for shampooing along with some childrens' diapers. I prefer the diapers for bathing and washing the face. (I bathe a lot).

I use Mane & Tail conditioner when bathing and use Cowboy Magic weekly.

I use a horse shampoo; gold something or other from Jeffers Pet. I've been happy with that formula. don't know if I will change.

I don't have much, but what I have is used often and kept clean.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I keep:
multiple hoof picks (I always seem to misplace 1!)
2 rubber curries
1 rubber brush with softer nubbins for faces and joints
2 stiff dandy brushes (1 boar bristle, 1 tail hair I think)
2 soft body brushes (1 goat hair, 1 I don't recall, but natural fiber of some sort)
2 sweat scrapers (1 metal to clean my brushes, 1 wood to use on horses)
1 hairbrush
1 big toothed comb
Scissors
Thinning Shears
Bot Knife


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I only carry, in a small black rubber bucket, a rubber curry, a small body brush, a small soft brush, a comb, a hoof pick, and a couple rags and electrical tape.

I used to use an old chamber pot. The joke was that nobody would even borrow, much less steal, anything that came out of a chamber pot. When my youngest daughter started grooming professionally, I passed the chamber pot on to her. Great conversation starter.

I buy mid-grade brushes. The ones I have are so old I have no way to know what brands they are. I get brushes that fit comfortably in my hands. I use them longer and more effectively that way.


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a Kensington tote in the color Hunter that I love. It is the perfect size! 
In there I have:
A rubber curry comb
A set of Oster brushes 
An additional Oster round brush that has more bristles that a rubber but more bendy
A sweat scraper that has a handle and is curved
Pulling comb
Card with normal TPR on it(just cause)
Heart girth tape(again just cause) that on the other side has hands so you can measure horses approximately
The ultimate hoof pick
Horse treats to keep the ponies happy!
And I think that is it, or at least I can't think of anything else


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Body brush, dandy brush, rubber curry, hoof pick, and a curry for scrubbing when bathing. Oh! and some mane and tail detangler. All in a tote of some sort lol


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't have much. My two horse's share one grooming box.  I have a rubber curry, a curry with long rubber fingers, a hard brush, a soft brush, a hoof pick, some thrush medicine, a shedding blade, a sweat scraper, shampoo and conditioner, a little bottle of detangler, rubber bands, and a mane/tail comb.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

A black, Dollar Store bucket serves as my everyday grooming caddy and holds:
- 3 curry combs (1 typical rubber oval with hand strap, 2 round with longer teeth for winter hair and/or shedding and I groom with one in each hand)
- plastic bristled dandy brush which works great but is too large for my hand and I often accidentally fling it several feet away while grooming 
- super soft-hair body brush which fits my hand perfectly
- One generic hoofpick, plus another with a brush
- Long-handled, wide toothed comb from Walmart's human haircare dept
- small towel
- Ziploc bag of disposable gloves & bottle of iodine for hoof sole
- spray bottle of Healthy Haircare Moisturizer
- spray bottle of Equi-Organics fly spray

I have a small, lidded box of other stuff (sweat scraper, shedding blade, shampoo, polo wraps, hole punch, etc) in my boarding facility's shared tack room, plus a tack box at home.


----------



## mnevans (Apr 13, 2014)

Is it ideal to have a grooming set for each horse or can they share grooming supplies?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I use my main set for all healthy horses.

I do have one stiff brush, one soft brush, a hoof pick and one mane and tail comb packed away if I have to groom a horse that is ill.


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

I have 4 grooming kits. One for each horse and a show kit.

The home kits consist of:
Soft and hard body brush
Mane/tail brush
Hoof pick
Rubber and metal curry combs
Sweat scraper
Pulling comb
Solo comb
Hoof dressing
Fly spray

I have individual kits for each horse because they are all different colours, and getting grey hair on the black horse or chestnut hair on the grey horse and so on drives me absolutely bonkers :lol:


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a soft brush, a firmer brush, curry comb, human type hair brush, hoof picks, shedding comb, little hair ties for braids, two tail bags, and a granola bar incase I ever get hungry. hahaha


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I use separate brushes for each horse because I am paranoid, but as long as all horses are healthy and have no fungal skin issues, they can be shared.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

I use a small version of a bag from totes. Its zebra striped and its really small. i have a curry comb, a soft brush, hard brush, hoof pick, 3 brushes for human hair that i use on mane and tail, splint boots, and viodine! Never know when your going to need medicated shampoo!!


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

oh and hand lotion and tissues!!


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm not even sure I can remember everything I have in there. But I can tell you what I use out of it!

-Winners Circle horsehair with a stiffer bristle middle. Very soft but effective.
- Face brush.
- Hoof pick.

But I have at least three other dandy type brushes, two body curries, a face curry, hoof oil, coppertox, wound dressing, four rolls of vet wrap, pulling comb, mane/tail brush, detangler, waterless shampoo, height/weight tape, and probably a bunch of other crap I can't remember.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Let's see...
-Stiff brush (generic brand)
-Two medium brushes (generic)
-Soft brush (generic)
-Homemade SleekEZ I bought for $1 that I LOVE
-Hard plastic curry (that I don't love)
-Some name brand shedding comb that I haven't used yet and can't remember the name of (got it at a yard sale for $2)
-Oster round mane and tail brush...pretty sure it's Oster...it's heavy-duty, which is needed as my gelding is half draft and inherited the thick, coarse, wavy draft mane and tail
-Hoofpick (just a generic all-metal one that I got for $2)

I also have a plastic container full of treats, our D-ring French link snaffle, and a few other random, miscellaneous items in there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

My grooming tote contains:

- 1 rubber curry
- 1 shedding blade
- 1 hoof pick
- 1 stiff bristle body brush
- 1 medium bristle body brush
- 1 soft bristle body brush
- 1 soft face brush
- 1 extra soft face brush
- 1 main/tail brush
- 1 wide tooth comb
- a bottle of main and tail conditioner (don't know the name of it, but it's a pink concentrate you mix with water)
- 1 bottle of fly spray
- 1 small bottle of MTG that I never use
- bits of hay and horse hair


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

rubber curry,
small grooma groomer,
soft brush, medium brush and two hard brushes,
metal curry to clean brushes,
shedding blade, 
curved, handled, hard rubber scraper,
soft cloths,
wide toothed comb and mane and tail brush,
several hoof picks color coded to the horse if they have thrush which are disinfected after use before returning to the tote,
a zippered tote that is easy to carry over the shoulder or in hand as well as having a strap that has a clip for hanging,
inside the house or in a cool dry location in a rubber maid container I keep the following:
several rolls of vet wrap, gauze and soft cotton, wound powder, iodine scrub and solution, nolvasan, cortisone, anti bac cream, anti fungal, sulfadene, bag balm, ivory soap, eye safe saline solution, rx meds for emergencies, different sizes of squirt bottles and a couple of spray bottles, syringes and needles in different sizes, scissors, knife with both flat and one with serrated blade, gloves, coconut oil, orvis paste, vicks baby rub. I do keep specialty shampoos for the dogs that enhance color or clean white and if I need use those on the horses. When I showed on a regular basis I had a completely different set up and products for specific things that related to cleaning.
ETA I am sure there is more in either place than listed but right off the top of my head I can't remember which means I bought it and probably wasn't impressed.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

We have 2 grooming kits because I like to have one available for each horse we own. For grooming supplies we actually buy a lot of equipment overseas. I like to have things you can't get locally.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

not much in mine wither, one shedding blade, two hoof picks, a mane/tail brush, a swear scraper and a body brush


----------



## Ilovespirit (Jul 21, 2014)

Things I have in my grooming box:
-Hard brush
-Soft/face brush
-Mane and tail brush
-MTG
-Braiding bands
-Rubber curry comb
-Metal curry comb


----------



## Patches101 (Jul 26, 2014)

Just regular grooming supplies! And treats! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintmered (Jul 27, 2014)

I have the ariat pink grooming tote and i keep a rubber currycomb, a soft "finish line" face and leg brush, a body brush, a hoof pick, a mane and tail comb, one of those currycombs that you can use as a mane and tail brush too, and hoof polish!


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

- 1 Hard Brush
- 1 Soft Brush
- 1 Face Brush
- Several Hoofpicks
- 1 Rubber Curry
- 1 Metal Curry 
- 1 Mane/Tail Brush
- Fly Spray


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

The first thing that comes to my mind from your questions was dirt and hair. My box needs cleaning out today. I have:
- One heavy duty rubber curry which I have never used
- One regular rubber curry
- Scissors
- Finishing brush
- Wide toothed long comb
- Tail/Mane brush
- A few hoof picks
- Hard brush/medium brush
- Soft face brush
- Shedding blade
- sponges (small/large)
- Cowboy magic
- Wet baby wipes


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

My grooming kit is fairly simple... I keep everything in a horrendously ugly blue tote, and the things inside are:

-1 Rubber Curry
-1 Plastic Curry
-1 Medium Brush
-1 Soft Brush
-Soft Face Brush
-2 or 3 Hoofpicks 
-Sweat Scraper
-Sponge (Or, had one until Dusty ripped it apart. :lol
-Hand Sanitizer 
-Mane/Tail Combs

I'm sure I'm missing some things... But yup!


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

My groom box is pretty jam packed... Its just a plaint plastic groom tote
-stiff brush
-soft brush
-hoof pick
-shedding flower
-curry comb
-face curry comb
-face brush
-hair brush
-metal comb
-scissors
-thinning shears
-sweat scraper
-vetericyn
-hemrroid ointment
-sole pack hoof oil
-horseshoer's secret hoof conditioner
-showsheen
-marigold coat conditioner
-pyranha fly spray
-corona
-small bottle of cowboy magic detangler
-hair mayonnaise
-oh and some rags
wow that's a lot haha


----------



## kkwb (Aug 3, 2012)

I ride a mare that I lease 2-3 times a week and besides: cleaning stalls, cleaning tack, feeding and riding the mare I have to groom her before and after I ride her or after she is out in a muddy pasture!
so here is the list of tools that I use and a couple I had to buy

curry comb
stiff brush
soft body brush (had to buy)
hoof pick
hoof oil (only use a couple times)
mane comb
tail brush
shampoo and conditioner
sweat scraper
4 sponges for various uses
a couple rags
and some wipes for wiping of bit or cleaning my mare's muzzle!

hope this helps


----------



## llizzylou42 (Aug 8, 2014)

I groom my horses daily before they go out to eat so I just keep daily things in a small plastic tote (shoe size). 
In my box I have:
A metal curry comb 
A large plastic curry comb (I need to buy a small one....)
A hair comb
A stiff brush
A medium stiff brush
A soft brush
Hoof pick
Treats for when they stand super well.
In the summer I have sunscreen for my white-nosed babies.


----------



## lkjhorse927 (Feb 27, 2012)

My tack trunk came with a tray in it-
Husky 37 in. Mobile Job Box-209261 at The Home Depot
So I keep most of my brushes/tools in there. I keep a bucket of my most used products in spray bottles or tubes or whatever. The other ones are stored on a (LARGE) shelf in the tackroom. You can never have enough products! 
BRUSHES: all my brushes are all natural german brushes that my mom sells. I love them!
-Dandy Brush
-Curry Comb
-Jelly Scrubber
-Soft/medium body brush
-soft face brush
-tail/mane brush
-comb
TOOLS:
-scissors
-hoof pick/brush
-small clippers
PRODUCTS:
-fly spray
-roller fly spray
-tri-care
-liniment (brace) spray
-aloe vera
-show sheen
OTHER:
-towel
-wipes

-


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

^^ We have that box we use at fair for pig stuff.  It works great - one of the locks fell off but was easy to put back on thankfully.

In my stash of grooming tools (I need to get a box)

Brush (maybe a body brush)
Curry Comb - plastic I believe
Hoof Pick
Comb
Fly Spray
SWAT 
Sweat Scraper
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## budley95 (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a bog standard tool box with compartments filled with:
a weigh tape, a thermometer,a LOT of plaiting bands, plaiting comb, pulling comb, needle and thread, thinning scissors and normal scissors, a few sugar cubes, a face brush, body brush, 2 dandy brushes, a flick brush, a water brush, 3 hoof picks, a rubber curry comb, a massage brush, 2 plastic curry combs, an american curry comb, a metal curry comb, a shedding blade, a mane and tail brush, a couple of mane combs, a cactus cloth, a stable rubber, a rubber grooming mit, 4 sponges, a hoof oil brush, hoof oil, aqueous cream, vaseline, sudocream, shampoo, a sweat scraper, a hole punch, a bot knife and a stitch unpicker. Thats what I can remember off the top of my head? I have a couple of storage boxes at home with "spare grooming stuff" at home that I won't even try to recite. My box is also strong enough for me to stand on when plaiting or pulling my boys mane so I love it. You may have noticed I have a slight addiction to grooming stuff...


----------



## QuarterHorseGirl12 (Apr 30, 2014)

In my durable, roomy Fortiflex grooming caddy, I have...
-2 hoof picks
-1 rubber curry
-1 soft brush
-1 medium brush
-1 stiff brush
-1 face brush
-1 mane brush/comb
-1 mane pulling comb
-1 sweat scraper
-fly spray
-ShowSheen
-1 shedding blade
-HoofFlex Natural

I have a bath bucket that I keep shampoo, conditioner, a bath curry, and another sweat scraper in...


----------



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll try to add a couple things that are a little different from the usual brushes and curry combs!

-Cactus mitt (cactus cloth on one side, fleece on the other, don't know what brand)
-The Ultimate Hoof Pick (I know every tack box has a hoof pick but this one is AWESOME!)
-Jelly scrubber with massaging balls on the opposite side, Tough-1 I believe (my horse LOVES this)
-SleekEZ for shedding season (still works good when they're not shedding too)
-On top of all of these I also have a couple miscellaneous brushes and curry combs!

In a separate tack box where I keep all my bottles, I have fly spray, coat conditioner, detangler, braiding spray and all that fun stuff.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Mine are in a big cleaning caddy.
Plastic Curry
Rubber Curry
Water Brush
Dandy Brush
Body Brush, leather backed and natural bristle
Metal Curry, to clean Body Brush
Two face cloths, different colours, one for face, one for bum
Massage Pad
Stable Rubber
Mane & Tail Comb
Scissors
Hoof Pick
Hoof Oil & Brush
Also a small bucket for water for washing face & bum.
Sweat Scraper
Towel


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

lkjhorse927 said:


> My tack trunk came with a tray in it-
> Husky 37 in. Mobile Job Box-209261 at The Home Depot
> -


 Like the box,will have to look out for one


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

stiff brush
hoof pick
Left & right hoof knives
15" nippers
2 files
Kopertox (every 2 months regardless)
Corona ointment
carrot flavored treats
compass
weight tape
WD-40 (removes burrs in tail)
extra bailing twine


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

I use a medium size shower caddy (college dorm style) from Walmart, and all of my brushes/tools are generic brands mostly from Tractor Supply.
I really only keep the basics:
- Rubber curry comb
- Body brush
- Mane & tail comb
- Hoof pick
- Shampoo
- Face sponge
- Body sponge
- Mini size rubber bands for braiding 
- Hoof conditioner
- Fly spray

I keep my scissors, weight tape, hoof nippers, hoof knife, and rasp in my big vet kit since they fit better in there, plus I don't need them every time. 
The vet kit is a big rolling tool box and is stocked for pets, livestock, and people


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

A lot of curry here!
I thought curry was a spice!
Simple Jamaican Curry Goat Recipe


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't have a kit yet, but:
In my truck - one stiff bristled body brush (bought this after looking at a horse who'd been in pasture for a year; doubted the owner would bother to brush out before my 2nd visit, to ride).
In my purse or pocket: a combo hoof-pick, hoof-knife, bot-knife, + all purpose knife. Why? Because it is way cool, and handy for a lot more than just horses.


----------



## HorseyHappy (Sep 8, 2014)

In my tack bag I have:

Dandy Brush
Long Bristle Dandy Brush
Hoof Brush
Body Brush
Face Brush
Mane & Tail Brush
Water Brush
Metal Curry Comb
Rubber Curry Comb
2 Sponges
Cactus Cloth
Baby Oil

I'm always asking around or on the lookout to see if I need to add anything else. Personally I prefer shires brushes, they look good and are brilliant quality. The bentley non slip brushes are shocking, the bristles are far too flimsy and they are useless!


----------



## HorseyHappy (Sep 8, 2014)

I also have a Hoof Pick/Stiff Brush Combo Tool


----------

